# WANTED: Deer Antler Pills / Spray



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone out there willing to admit to selling the stuff Ray Lewis got busted for?

Deer Antler Pills / Spray For Sale By Former Stripper

Anyone? o-||


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, maybe shed hunting isn't silly after all. Maybe it will make you a real He-Man. -Ov-


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

After deep thought......shed hunting is still silly.


----------

